# Best Back Exercise



## mikey250976 (Jun 12, 2006)

wats the best excersise for the back,i use bent over row and shrugs,but i am changing my program and iam going to use 1 only,wat do u suggest is the best


----------



## Spud (Jun 12, 2006)

I like Seated rows


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 12, 2006)

cleans from the floor.


----------



## mikey250976 (Jun 12, 2006)

Is Cleans From The Floor Something Like Clean And Press


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 12, 2006)

http://crossfit.com/cf-info/excercise.html

click on power cleans


----------



## mike456 (Jun 12, 2006)

why would you only do 1 Back exercise?? Its the biggest bodypart, what the rest of your routine?


----------



## Bajenman88 (Jun 12, 2006)

Shrugs target your shoulders more than your back imo....

And uh...  Deadlifts is always a great back exercise.


----------



## mikey250976 (Jun 12, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> why would you only do 1 Back exercise?? Its the biggest bodypart, what the rest of your routine?




i have decided to make my own program,the reason iam doing this is because i really want my top half to get bigger,and i have decided to ditch my bottom half at the moment,till i see a little change,then i will start my bottom half again(is this the right way of thinking).
i was doing 5 days on and 2 off for the first 10 weeks,then i changed to upper lower 2 on 1 off 2 on 2off.
now iam going to do maybe all upper on mon,wed,fri. this is how i have set it out,tell me wat u think.

MON

wide grip pulldowns(back)
dumbbell overhead press(shoulders)
bentover row(back)
bench press(chest)
barbell curls(biceps)
lying tri ext(triceps)

WED

shrugs/bentover row (back)
side lats (shoulders)
db overhead press (shoulders)
db incline press (chest)
bb curls (biceps)
lying tri ext (triceps)

FRI

shrugs/bentover row (back) (dont know wat yet)
db overhead press (shoulders)
bench press (chest)
pec dec (chest)
bb curls (biceps)
lying tri ext (triceps)

each week i may change certain excecises e.g WED (change incline to decline press) still to decide on that part.need some feedback to see if this is an ok way of working


----------



## fufu (Jun 12, 2006)

I think chin/pull ups are one of the best things for the upper back.


----------



## scbz01602 (Jun 12, 2006)

My vote would be the deadlift... hits every part of the back - and your traps as well, if that's what you like hitting on back day as well (like me).


----------



## chrisguybrooke (Jun 12, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I think chin/pull ups are one of the best things for the upper back.



I agree with chin/pull ups


----------



## mike456 (Jun 12, 2006)

deadlifts is not a good exercise for the upper back, only the lower back (erector splinae)


----------



## fufu (Jun 12, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> deadlifts is not a good exercise for the upper back, only the lower back (erector splinae)



The the spinal erectors go all the way up(the spine, duh). Deadlifts also have the traps come into play which are in the upper back. For lats and teres major deadlifts wouldn't do as much as say rowing or chin/pulldowns.


----------



## GFR (Jun 12, 2006)

No such thing as best....but Rows are great in my book.


----------



## Flakko (Jun 12, 2006)

Pull Ups


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 12, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> deadlifts is not a good exercise for the upper back, only the lower back (erector splinae)


take a snatch grip and do deads that way, then tell me if its a good exercise for the upper back.

i like weighted pullups, snatches, and snatch grip deads. i hardly ever do pulldowns, i also like full range BB rows.


----------



## maxpro2 (Jun 12, 2006)

Pullups and Bent DB Rows


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 12, 2006)

Suddenly no one likes the dead lift


----------



## maxpro2 (Jun 12, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> Suddenly no one likes the dead lift



Deadlifting is a great compound movement, but it is more for legs than anything.


----------



## Pedigree (Jun 13, 2006)

IMO, wide-grip and reverse-grip chin-ups.


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> Suddenly no one likes the dead lift



I love the deadlift, one of my favorites, but you will lack alot of development in parts of the upper back if you do just them.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 13, 2006)

I like dead lift it hits the spinal erectors and traps. That said and done pull/chins are probably just behind the dead lift for back development.
http://new.wheelessonline.com/image4/back.jpg


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 13, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> deadlifts is not a good exercise for the upper back, only the lower back (erector splinae)


 There good for the entire back and Traps, but I think the Bent over row would be superior for building the upper back.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 13, 2006)

Don't ditch training your lower body...

You have too much pressing and not enough pulling, as most everyone does.  Include more back exercises and take out some chest/shoulder stuff.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 13, 2006)

I think deadlifts are freaking awesome. They've probably built more strength in my back than anything else. I wouldn't dream of a routine without them.


----------



## assassin (Jun 13, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I think chin/pull ups are one of the best things for the upper back.



agree 100 x 10^15 %

pull ups and chin ups are the most important exercise for back development

second exercise is bb/db rows


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2006)

MWpro said:
			
		

> Deadlifting is a great compound movement, but it is more for legs than anything.



If they are done correctly I disagree with that.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 13, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> agree 100 x 10^15 %
> 
> pull ups and chin ups are the most important exercise for back development
> 
> second exercise is bb/db rows


There great for back width, but not back thickness that you get with all rows


----------



## assassin (Jun 13, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> There great for back width, but not back thickness that you get with all rows




yeah you are right , you mean the middle area ...it's targeted also in pull ups and chin ups in narrow grips ....not like rows but they still work most of the back


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 13, 2006)

Im with deadlifts they are the best for building your lower back. Many people suffer from injuries resulting from a weak lower back.


----------



## Chuck01 (Jun 13, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I think chin/pull ups are one of the best things for the upper back.





Train Hard, Train Smart

www.torqueathletic.com


----------



## god hand (Jun 14, 2006)

Chin ups


----------



## fufu (Jun 14, 2006)

Chuck01 said:
			
		

> Train Hard, Train Smart
> 
> www.torqueathletic.com


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Jun 14, 2006)

MWpro said:
			
		

> Pullups and Bent DB Rows



The bent DB rows, do u do one arm at a time (with a leg on a bench)?
i heard db rows sucked..


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 14, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:
			
		

> The bent DB rows, do u do one arm at a time (with a leg on a bench)?
> i heard db rows sucked..



Leg on a bench  Don't you mean with your opposite hand resting on a bench? And your heard wrong DB rows don't suck if you do them propperly.


----------



## fufu (Jun 14, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:
			
		

> The bent DB rows, do u do one arm at a time (with a leg on a bench)?
> i heard db rows sucked..



Where the fuck did you hear that from.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Jun 14, 2006)

from this forum, i heard somebody say "dont waste your time with db rows"


----------



## fufu (Jun 14, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:
			
		

> from this forum, i heard somebody say "dont waste your time with db rows"



That's odd.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 14, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:
			
		

> from this forum, i heard somebody say "dont waste your time with db rows"



Hrm.  I disagree with that.  I don't see why it's a waste of time.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Jun 14, 2006)

this is good to hear, now i can alter my rows to dbs


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 14, 2006)

Would an underhand BB row be useful?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 15, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Would an underhand BB row be useful?



Surely.


----------



## Skate67 (Jun 15, 2006)

Cowpimp,

I remember you saying something about maximizing chins for hitting the upper back, where as if you do it the incorrect way it targets bi's more...

What was that again?


----------



## joesmooth20 (Jun 15, 2006)

Rows and chins will get the job done


----------



## LexusGS (Jun 15, 2006)

I'll tell you my favorite and you can choose 1!
(most-least fav)
1.wide grip rows
2.wide grip pullups
3.deadlift
4.inverse rows
5.reverse flys


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 15, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> Cowpimp,
> 
> I remember you saying something about maximizing chins for hitting the upper back, where as if you do it the incorrect way it targets bi's more...
> 
> What was that again?



Well, if you really want to maximize the effect on your upper back then you can do sternum chinups.  This is where you do a chinup so that your sternum contacts the bar instead of the top of your chest.  It requires some leaning back as you approach the bear and retraction of your scapula.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 15, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Would an underhand BB row be useful?



It's called a yates row. http://www.stumptuous.com/cms/displa...le.php?aid=121

I do them as a regular part of my routine - they're pretty enjoyable, I think.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 15, 2006)

the Back is to big for just 1 exercise


----------



## GFR (Jul 26, 2006)

BenPoss said:
			
		

> Why would you limit yourself to only one back exercise when there are so many diff't muscles in the back (erector spinae,lats, mid, upper back and traps).  If you are going to change your program you should try a full body split that will allow you to train your back several times a week using different exercises targeting different muscle groups.  I would definitely have deadlifts in my program along with bent over rows, lat pull down and DB shrugs.  There is no reason to limit yourself to one exercise, it will only lead to muscular imbalances and eventual injury.
> 
> Bent over DB rows are my personal favorite for adding mass and increasing strength.
> 
> ...


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Well, if you really want to maximize the effect on your upper back then you can do sternum chinups.  This is where you do a chinup so that your sternum contacts the bar instead of the top of your chest.  It requires some leaning back as you approach the bear and retraction of your scapula.




what's sternum?


----------



## kenwood (Jul 26, 2006)

isnt it your chest or below your chest?(sternum)


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 26, 2006)

BenPoss said:
			
		

> Darth Homo.  The only thing you know about exercise is.... can't think of anything.  Stop giving advice for stuff you know nothing about.




nice 5th post. What is your other usernames?


----------



## kenwood (Jul 26, 2006)

BenPoss said:
			
		

> Darth Homo.  The only thing you know about exercise is.... can't think of anything.  Stop giving advice for stuff you know nothing about.


dude you stupid. Foreman Rules


----------



## BenPoss (Jul 26, 2006)

Ok he rules.  You win.


----------



## swordfish (Jul 26, 2006)

barbell rows
pullups
pulldowns
pullovers
dumbell rows
deadlifts
seated rows
close grip pulldowns


----------



## mike456 (Jul 26, 2006)

swordfish said:
			
		

> barbell rows
> pullups
> pulldowns
> pullovers
> ...


He asked for the best(one) exercis*e*, not a list of every exercise that hits the back


----------



## swordfish (Jul 26, 2006)

those are all great, there is no best....


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 26, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> what's sternum?



The sternum is the area in the middle of your ribcage.  It runs from just below your chest up to about your collar bone.  More accurately, with a sternum chinup you want about the bottom of your sternum to contact the bar.  I warn you, these are extremely hard.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 26, 2006)

you know what i'd like to accomplish? its like a row but when you do a chinup make you body parrel(sp?) to the floor and row yourself up to the pullup bar  i wish i could do about 8-10 of them


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 26, 2006)

Nothing beats deadlifts and heavy ass rows


----------



## kenwood (Jul 26, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Nothing beats deadlifts and heavy ass rows


and wide grip pullups


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> The sternum is the area in the middle of your ribcage.  It runs from just below your chest up to about your collar bone.  More accurately, with a sternum chinup you want about the bottom of your sternum to contact the bar.  I warn you, these are extremely hard.




ya i can picture it being hard. gonna try tomorrow see if i can get atleast 4, 5.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 26, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> you know what i'd like to accomplish? its like a row but when you do a chinup make you body parrel(sp?) to the floor and row yourself up to the pullup bar  i wish i could do about 8-10 of them



There are body rows where you set a bar at waist height and put your feet on a bench or stability ball.  Then there are sternum chinups, which I already described.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 26, 2006)

I do sternum-pulldowns, It is like the opposite of an Incline Bench Press


----------



## 19-chief (Jul 28, 2006)

my back workouts usually look some thing like:
deadlifts
wt pull ups
bent over rows (db,bb: o/h +u/h)
unilateral rear delt cable flyes/ or wide o/h grip cable rows

you need some exercises for width and some for thickness.


----------

